# My latest crainkbaits



## bandhunter (Dec 13, 2009)

Here are a few baits I just finished! I am looking for some people that would possibly want to try these to see what patterns work!


----------



## bandhunter (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry two of the three pics aren’t working right


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

The perch colored one would work well.

I'll add that if I didn't know any better, I'd ask where'd you pick them up and are they Rapala, Strike King,...


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

They look great. Any color should work so long as it is chartreuse.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The colors / patterns look very similar to everything you can find in a typical catalog. so, I'm going to go out on a limb and say they'll all work. 

Obviously, fish are temperamental. One color may work well one day, while another may work the next.


if you are trying to give them away -- I'd take a few off your hands to "test" for you. I'd take any of the "shad" variations.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I think they all look good...I would also love taking a few off your hands and giving them a try!


----------



## Mooseman75 (Feb 28, 2018)

They are very nice looking. If you need a tester I’m here to try whatever you need me to try.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm heading to Powell next week.


----------

